# keine addon aktualisierung möglich (vista)



## *kdw*neuron (22. Mai 2009)

hallo forum,

ich kann die wow addons nicht aktualisieren auf meinen pc (vista) blasc version 2.5.14.252
es werden welche angezeigt, sind dick schwarz markiert, aber wenn ich auf markierte installieren/aktualisieren gehe 
ist schon nach einen sek. die meldung da ist abgeschloßen, aber es hat sich nichts verändert.
bin mir nicht sicher ob es seit dem update vom 12.05.09 so ist, hab da nicht so drauf geachtet.
auf 2 anderen pc's die unter xp laufen hat er die addons aktualisiert.

gruß neuron


----------



## ZAM (22. Mai 2009)

Hast du WoW und/oder BLASC2 zufällig in c:\Program Files\ installiert?


----------



## Haggi24 (22. Mai 2009)

Gleiches Problem, jedoch hab ich Vista 64Bit.

c:\program files (x86)\buffed
und 
d:\world of warcraft


----------



## Ocian (22. Mai 2009)

Installiere bitte buffed nicht unter C:\Program Files dann klappt es 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haggi24 (22. Mai 2009)

Gleiches Problem. Achja und UAC ist aus.

Habe es unter d:\blasc installiert.


----------



## *kdw*neuron (23. Mai 2009)

hmmm, dann morgen mal deinstallen und neu machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 weil blasc in c:/ liegt 
wow ist auf anderem laufwerk.

gruß neuron


----------



## Wuddy007 (23. Mai 2009)

Hallo genau das habe ich auch und zwar sind so rote Kreuze bei allen Addons
Habe VISTA 32 Bit
und habe BLASC im WOW Ordner installiert klappt auch alles bestens
bis vor kurzem
ob es am letzte WoW Patch oder Blasc2 Patch lag weiss ich nicht.

Hoffe auf Hilfe Danke.

hier nochmal ein Bild



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hotspotter (23. Mai 2009)

Bei mir sieht es so aus wie bei Wuddy007

Wenn ich die einzelnen Einträge mit rechts anklicke und "Addon wieder aktualisieren" wähle aktualisiert er die auch wieder. Aber die roten kreuze kommen scheinbar immer wieder.


----------



## Haggi24 (23. Mai 2009)

So ich habs nun alles aus dem WoW-Ordner gelöscht, das nur annährend buffed oder blasc enthält, und neu heruntergeladen. Jetzt geht es wieder.

Nachtrag: Zu früh gefreut, das erste mal beim neu installieren geht es, danach nicht mehr. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sammies (23. Mai 2009)

Bei mir unter XP das selbe wie bei Wuddy007 und vorher funzte alles ohne probs bevor das Update vom 12.05 kam


----------



## Astoris (25. Mai 2009)

kann mich den anderen leutz nur anschließen. dat selbe problem habe ich leider auch. gerade mal 2 addons die kein rotes X dran haben.


----------



## Ehnix (26. Mai 2009)

Astoris schrieb:


> kann mich den anderen leutz nur anschließen. dat selbe problem habe ich leider auch. gerade mal 2 addons die kein rotes X dran haben.




Die roten Kreuze heißen einfach nur, dass diese Addon vom Updater (zur Zeit) ignoriert werden.
Um die Addon wieder automatisch zu aktualisieren, müssen einfach nur alle installierten
Addons auf »Addons wieder aktualisieren« (im Kontextmenü) umgestellt werden:

Vorgehensweise:
1. am Besten oben die Auswahlbox auf »Nach Status gruppieren umstellen«
2. das erste Addon mit der rechten Maustaste anklicken
3. im Kontextmenü (öffnet sich bei Schritt 2), dann »Alle installierten Addons/… markieren« anklicken
4. als Versuch: wieder Rechtsklick auf Addon und dann »Add-on wieder aktualisieren« anklicken
    (mit etwas Glück, gilt dass dann für alle installierten Addons)
5. falls nicht, müsst ihr jedes Addon mit Kreuz rechts anklicken und »Add-on wieder aktualisieren« anklicken


Oh, habe gerade den Beitrag von »Hotspotter« gesehen. Da ich froh bin, dass alle Addons außer
den Buffed eigenen ignoriert werden. Ich habe es gerade mal bei mir unter Win XP Prof. getestet,
und da scheinen (evtl. mit dem Update von heute?) die Kreuze korrekt gespeichert zu werden.


----------



## Astoris (26. Mai 2009)

jo,jetzt sind sie wieder alle frisch und neu 

danke für deine aufklärende antwort!


----------



## Haggi24 (2. Juni 2009)

Wir haben hier 2 vershciedene Probleme in einem Thread.

Hr. Zam, könnten sie dies alles bitte etwas entwirren? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Problem 1: 
Benutzer verscheidener Vista-Editionen und Varianten können keine Updates mehr durchführen. Dies äußert sich darin, daß das Fenster zum Download erscheint und sofort wieder verschwindet.
Das Löschen aller BLASC-Addons im WoW-Ordner bring kurzfristig Besserung, genau 1x.
UAC wurde ausgeschlossen als Ursache. Außerdem habe ich testeweise BLASC als Admin ausgeführt, brachte auch nichts.

Problem 2:
Viele kleine bunte X'e im Fenster der Addon-Aktualisierung.

In diesem Thread geht es um Problem 1.


----------



## kaepteniglo (3. Juni 2009)

so wie ich das gelesen habe, hasst du blasc nicht nach c:\programme installiert.
hast du evtl. WoW dahin installiert?


----------



## Haggi24 (3. Juni 2009)

Auf c: ist nur das System wie es sein sollte. Spiele und deren Tools sind getrennt auf d:

Wobei ich auch versucht habe blasc nach c:\programme (x86) zu installieren.


----------



## Stonewhip (10. Juni 2009)

Ich habe das gleiche Problem wie einige hier. Auch nach mehrmaligen Neuinstallationen (auch in unterschiedliche Ordner) des BLASC-Clients, sieht es bei mir wie folgt aus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Langsam bin ich am verzweifeln. Ich dachte erst, es liegt an dem "Streit" zwischen den Updatern (allgemein) und Curse.Com und WoWInterfaces.Com, aber die Updates des BLASC-Crafters werden doch von Buffed.De gehostet, oder? Im Moment update ich meine Addon's alle manuell, was aber bei knapp 300 Addons für 5 Klassen eine ziemliche Fleissarbeit ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hat jemand noch eine andere Lösung der Updateprobleme?

MfG

System: Windows XP Pro (aktuelles SP)

EDIT: Einzige die BuffedBuddies-Listen werden bei "AKTION -> Nach Addon-Aktualisierungen suchen" abgezeigt UND geupdated.. (aber das ist für mich zweitrangig) (Sry, ZAM.. Nette Funktion aber für mich nicht wirklich essenziell).


----------



## Shantalya (10. Juni 2009)

Stonewhip schrieb:


> Im Moment update ich meine Addon's alle manuell, was aber bei knapp 300 Addons für 5 Klassen eine ziemliche Fleissarbeit ist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Wozu machst du das dann? Du brauchst ein Add-on erst updaten, wenn es eine Fehlermeldung bringt, vorher ist es sinnlos.


----------



## Stonewhip (12. Juni 2009)

*Shantalya* schrieb:


> Wozu machst du das dann? Du brauchst ein Add-on erst updaten, wenn es eine Fehlermeldung bringt, vorher ist es sinnlos.


Da magst Du recht haben. Es ist (als Raidleiter) aber ziemlich peinlich, zu Raidbeginn darauf hingewiesen zu werden, dass man der Einzige ist, dessen Addons NICHT aktuell sind (zumal man voeher nicht weiß, was in einem Update verändert wird). Ich möchte wenigstens die Möglichkeit haben, an einem "Sammelpunkt" (BLASC oder WOWMatrix (der ja leider nur noch eingeschränkt funktionsfähig ist) zu prüfen, OB Addon's, die ich benutze, eine Aktualisierung erfahren haben. Wenn ich es weiß, kann ich mich immernoch weitergehend informieren, in wie weit das Update geht und ob es für mich wichtig ist.


----------

